# Siliconware



## Paolita (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I seem to have a little problem with my silicon spoons and a laddle too. I also have a few silicon oven ware for cakes and stuff. Each time I use them I just stick them in the washing machine, after all they are dishwasher safe. They come ou all clean and nice and I put them away. A few days later I reuse them and they seem to have kept a little soap flavor from the machine. Is this normal. What can I do to remove the soapy taste?


----------



## Silver (Jan 28, 2007)

Try rinsing them before putting them away.


----------



## PytnPlace (Feb 3, 2007)

I've always hand washed mine.  I know it says dishwasher safe but some things I think do better/last longer with hand washing.


----------



## jesse_cool5 (Feb 14, 2007)

Silver said:
			
		

> Try rinsing them before putting them away.



That would be the best way, the only other way i could think of is to remove the rinse aid but that would ruin your glassware. Washing it by hand isn't that hard aslong as you do it right after your finished so it doesn't have the time to harden, if possible use one of those non-stick steel wool things they shouldn't harm them.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 14, 2007)

PytnPlace said:
			
		

> I've always hand washed mine.  I know it says dishwasher safe but some things I think do better/last longer with hand washing.




I have the same mindset, PytnPlace------where I live,  silicon cookware is more expensive so I just handwash mine so as not to have to replace it as often. 

Maybe a quick 3-5 minute dip in a vinegar and water solution might help to neutralize your dishwasher's aftertaste.  V&W sure works for most problems it seems like.  Hope that you can get rid of the aftertaste.


----------

